# BJP is tearing apart - LK Advani quits BJP



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the founding members of India's main opposition BJP, LK Advani, says he is resigning from all party posts.

Mr Advani said most of the party's current leaders were "*now concerned with their personal agendas*".
Party president Rajnath Singh rejected the move and is trying to dissuade the veteran leader from resigning.

Reports say Mr Advani has been upset over the appointment of controversial party colleague *Narendra Modi as head of the BJP's election committee*.

At the weekend, he stayed away from the party convention in Goa where Mr Modi's elevation was finalised, saying he was unwell.

In his resignation letter to Mr Singh on Monday, Mr Advani said he was resigning from all the main organisations of the party, including the parliamentary board, the national executive and the election committee.

"*For some time I have been finding it difficult to reconcile either with the current functioning of the party, or the direction in which it is going*," he wrote in the letter.

"Most leaders of ours are now concerned just with their personal agendas," he added.
*The 85-year-old politician is a founder member of the BJP and is considered the party patriarch. 

*Source: BBC News - LK Advani: India BJP leader quits all party posts


If there's no opposite party like BJP, we're doomed to INC forever.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't think it's tearing apart.

Does anyone really want an 87 year old PM?

Modi was the obvious choice. Time for old generation to drink chai.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ exactly..


Didn't know that Digitians are interested in Politics too.  
but i dont think that BJP is falling just because of one leader signing out.
he is very old too.
and ther's Modi, others (forgot their names..  ) to carry on with the party, 

Stil . 
Poliutics is "Bakwaas" , IMO.. 



ico said:


> Don't think it's tearing apart.
> 
> Does anyone really want an 87 year old PM?
> 
> Modi was the obvious choice. Time for old generation to drink chai.



he's 85 ..


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

All Indians are concerned about politics either directly or indirectly. 
He/she will curse our politics/politicians/govt. atleast once in a day!! 

Since Adwani is the founder member of BJP, he should've some *loyal members to praise whatever he do & follow whatever he do.
But think it this way - Whatif Advani starts his own congress as YSR congress? Won't it be a big blow to the already-blown BJP!!
Actually Bigshots play a big role in our politics..


----------



## funskar (Jun 10, 2013)

Once again advani is in greed for pm .. he is just thinking about himself rather than the party or BJP ..
Advani is behaving same like kesubhai patel in gujrat 2001..

Lal ho toh Lal bahadur shastri Jaisa warna Lal toh Advani v Hai


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2013)

I would love to have an Atheistic Party of India right about now. My votes will totally go to them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I would love to have an Atheistic Party of India right about now. My votes will totally go to them.



Nothing like that will happen 
30 years from now thats a possibility


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Joke Party. 

Expect that he will come back with certain conditions. 



Gearbox said:


> But think it this way - Whatif Advani starts his own congress as YSR congress? Won't it be a big blow to the already-blown BJP!!



Won't even be able to win 2 LS seats on his own. Cadre and Voter support is with Modi.


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2013)

Modi is far better option than 85 old Advani

BJP will be benefited  more with Modi

Modi is best leader in today's Indian Politics


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

rst said:


> Modi is far better option than 85 old Advani
> 
> BJP will be benefited  more with Modi
> 
> Modi is best leader in today's Indian Hindu Politics



*Note.Even "Athiests" come under Hindus.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> he's 85 ..


yeah, that's what he is now. But he'll be 87 next year. Couple of months after elections.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2013)

Paying my Respects to both Mr. Advani and Mr.Modi, I as a common citizen,humbly suggest our OLD Grandfather to retire and "*correspondingly*" our Lesser OLD Uncle to reign in.
That will benefit India.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 10, 2013)

It is largely going to benefit BJP.. the youth wants to have a PM with experience and the mindset to bring about a change for the better and Mr.Modi is perfect for this job.. My vote definitely goes to BJP this time..


----------



## funskar (Jun 11, 2013)

The best thing about modi I like..

He said - Khangress mukt Bharat banayenge aur ish desh ko khangress se mukt karna asli aazaadi hogi

There are many funny things which sg said when ig died & then rg said few months back ..
 I coudn't control my laughter re n multiple time i watch that rg speech I keep felling down from chair


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 11, 2013)

What can we expect from a person who is concerned about his own benefit , and is ready to take such major steps because it wasn't in his favor. 
I don't know whether Mr. Narendra Modi will improve the the situation or not. But I am sure he'll ensure that it doesn't becomes any worse.

Modi is certainlly going to gather more votes compared to him.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jun 11, 2013)

Moves from LK Advani are childish IMO. First not attending Goa Conclave and now resigning from BJP. He seems to have forgotten what had happened in last election. Instead he could have earned some respect by retiring himself and being just an ad-visor to the paty, as he is veteran and founder of party. OTOH Modi magic is really spreading in nation. One could easily use it in building BJP.


----------



## funskar (Jun 11, 2013)

Due to advani only bjp lossed 2004 election


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

funskar said:


> The best thing about modi I like..
> 
> He said - *Khangress mukt Bharat banayenge aur ish desh ko khangress se mukt karna asli aazaadi hogi
> 
> *



Translation please..

BJP top mgmt. is saying that "Advani's departure" is not linked with Modi in anyway and both are two different things (which were linked by Media for some hype).


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nothing like that will happen
> 30 years from now thats a possibility


In 30 yrs our so called 45%+ population minority will become majority. Still Indian govt.(any party) will greet them as minority for vote bank. The general candidates(exam students) will be barred to write any govt. exams, all govt. jobs would go to SC,OBC and obviously so called minority people. These people will earn lacs of salary & still will be considered as left behind so to justify the govt. jobs quota.


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Translation please..
> 
> BJP top mgmt. is saying that "Advani's departure" is not linked with Modi in anyway and both are two different things (which were linked by Media for some hype).



*Translation :*

They will make a Congress free nation & that will be the real Independence.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Translation :*
> 
> They will make a Congress free nation & that will be the real Independence.



Reminds me of that Southpark episode "Douche and Turd".

Choosing between Congress and BJP is like choosing between cancer and aids. Both suck equally. I wish there were another party which had no affiliations or objectives other than progress and welfare.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

ico said:


> Don't think it's tearing apart.
> 
> Does anyone really want an 87 year old PM?
> 
> Modi was the obvious choice. Time for old generation to drink chai.



chai aur biskut.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 11, 2013)

Cant blame Advani for thinking about PM post. Mr. Silent is also 85 years Old.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Truth is
1.Congress is shitting in pants when they hear modi.They will try everything to stop modi coming up.
Keep Peddling lies of gujrat riots,malnutition,etc though media and spokies.
The more they do , the more famous he becomes.

2.Advani tantrums was expected by bjp seniors before modi announcement.
This drama is all part of making way for modi because of advani  ego illness.
Sadly Advani might end his career being a big traitor.

3.Modi is the only hope in developmental politics of 2014 despite many lies portrayed by media.

4.The corrupt media is biased against him.Time will come for them to answer their sins.
Rajdeep,Bharkha and Arnab all will face the heat.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Truth is
> 1.Congress is shitting in pants when they hear modi.They will try everything to stop modi coming up.
> Keep *Peddling lies of gujrat riots*,malnutition,etc though media and spokies.
> The more they do , the more famous he becomes.
> ...



I should run now.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

I knew this would happen, but happened so soon.. 

Advani withdraws resignation, RSS brokers truce to end crisis


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

ico said:


> yeah, that's what he is now. But he'll be 87 next year. Couple of months after elections.



And if he dies while in office, that will cause turmoil in parliament during the clamour for a successor. The pressure of the job will obviously take its toll on Advani.



Gearbox said:


> I knew this would happen, but happened so soon..
> 
> Advani withdraws resignation, RSS brokers truce to end crisis



What, did you want the Indian National Congress to rule for another term? Not that I support the BJP, but we do not have a more credible alternative right now. Only the BJP is democratic within the party itself.

I'm going to abstain from voting next year


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2013)

Like I said. Total Nautanki. May have put forward certain conditions for coming back.

The only thing I fear is 3rd front coming to power in 2014.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Like I said. Total Nautanki. May have put forward certain conditions for coming back.
> 
> The only thing I fear is 3rd front coming to power in 2014.



No *Comrade.*


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I knew this would happen, but happened so soon..
> 
> Advani withdraws resignation, RSS brokers truce to end crisis



I did not want this to happen.. He should retire now..


----------



## funskar (Jun 12, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Like I said. Total Nautanki. May have put forward certain conditions for coming back.
> 
> The only thing I fear is 3rd front coming to power in 2014.



people should avoid voting mamta mulayam mayawati for this


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What, did you want the Indian National Congress to rule for another term? Not that I support the BJP, but we do not have a more credible alternative right now. Only the BJP is democratic within the party itself.
> 
> I'm going to abstain from voting next year


We know that both BJP & INC is full of corrupted-fat-rats; As Desmond david said above "Choosing between Congress and BJP is like choosing between cancer and aids.".

Either way, we suffer.

It's going to be Feku Vs Pappu hereafter..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> We know that both BJP & INC is full of corrupted-fat-rats; As Desmond david said above "Choosing between Congress and BJP is like choosing between cancer and aids.".
> 
> Either way, we suffer.
> 
> It's going to be Feku Vs Pappu hereafter..



Yeah, it's true. We need a new athiest, no-nonsense party ASAP. But BJP is certainly cleaner than Congress, although it is indeed very dirty.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah, it's true. We need a new *athiest*, no-nonsense party ASAP. But BJP is certainly cleaner than Congress, although it is indeed very dirty.



Whats up with "we need an Athiest party" stuff
Greed is not limited to any religion or Irreligion.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats up with "we need an Athiest party" stuff
> Greed is not limited to any religion or Irreligion.



I'm not talking about greed. I'm talking about vote-bank politics. Obviously greed is not limited by religion, but at least an athiest party wont polarize voters.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

The fight (should i say fear??) has just started. 



> “The Congress party’s view is that Modi’s arrogance is self-destructive. Instead reacting to it, just enjoy what it will do to the BJP in coming days,” a senior Congress leader said, while reacting to Modi’s elevation.
> 
> Dismissing any comparisons between Rahul and Modi, the leader insisted that the Congress would never oblige the BJP to make the next election a personality clash between the two leaders. “Modi is arrogant. Many BJP leaders have first-hand experience of his changing moods. Rahul on the other hand is accommodative and listens to everybody to even a small worker in the party,” he said.
> 
> *The Congress party’s efforts to avoid a Rahul-Modi face off is seen as an attempt to ensure that Rahul does not cut a sorry figure in case the party fares badly in the election.*



Rahul Gandhi vs Narendra Modi? Congress says nah - India - DNA


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not talking about greed. I'm talking about vote-bank politics. Obviously greed is not limited by religion, but at least an athiest party wont polarize voters.



Religion is just one part of the vote bank politics, there is still stuff like caste, region, language, money, sex etc... The list goes on....

There are always new things people use to gain support or sympathy of people.....and people always create new segregations between themselves to feel special and at the same time feel part of a group... this is the sole reason for so many types of divisions between people based on caste or religion etc.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats up with "we need an Athiest party" stuff
> Greed is not limited to any religion or Irreligion.



Indeed, but I've always believed that religion has no place in politics. An unbiased atheistic/rational party would at least remove religion, casteism etc from the equation.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ no1 but us, the people, can remove that factor from politics. As long as the voters go crazy over religion, casteism  etc politicians will keep on trying to build their vote banks over such issues. Right now there is too much political focus on religion because people still vote over that. If people believed in development politics then that would have been the prime focus of any government and they would have actually tried to develop this country. Politicians today , instead of improving infrastructure, removing archaic laws, improving existing laws and creating jobs, are more focused on providing free food(for namesake). In no way am i denying the fact that basic necessities like food, water, sanitation, a place to live-in etc. should be made available to every citizen of this country but providing free food is in no way a permanent solution to this problem. All inclusive development is the answer to these problems but no politician seems to interested in doing that. Because we, voters, are still stuck on religion, caste etc. Not everyone of us but, yes, most of us.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ no1 but us, the people, can remove that factor from politics. *As long as the voters go crazy over religion, casteism  etc politicians will keep on trying to build their vote banks over such issues*.



This.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 14, 2013)

Narendra Modi is over hyped politician ,


----------



## lywyre (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't care if it is Congress/BJP/3rdFront or whatever/whoever comes to power next election. I only care if the PM is a decision maker.

Congress has been in power for most of the time since Independence and look at all the pending matters with them. When ever they have to take a decision, the dig up another issue and the former is forgotten. They just draw a bigger line to make the other one shorter. Telengana is  an example for the inability to take a decision. Maoists/ Naxals/ Bodos are all outcome of their indecisiveness. 

When Chineses incursions occur, it is the media that brings the events to us and the Govt. says it is no big issue. Don't worry, we will have sorted it out. They have not made any bold decision towards Tibet/China. We are still fighting border issues with China over Kashmir/ Arunachal and Sikkim. They are more of a threat than Pak both militarily and economically. But Congress does not give a damn. All the care is they stay in Power.


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

Adwani quits BJP and came back again. The issue is over, yet not fully.
Why can't we discuss much more on a separate thread? 

The Indian Politics Thread


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Adwani quits BJP and came back again. The issue is over, yet not fully.
> Why can't we discuss much more on a separate thread?
> 
> The Indian Politics Thread



I have a very casual interest in politics so I just post comments whenever I can.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not talking about greed. I'm talking about vote-bank politics. Obviously greed is not limited by religion, but at least an athiest party wont polarize voters.



I was excited after reading that thought. An atheist party would certainly be better than a non-atheist party.  

But after reading this: 


Bhargav Simha said:


> Religion is just one part of the vote bank politics, there is still stuff like caste, region, language, money, sex etc... The list goes on....
> 
> There are always new things people use to gain support or sympathy of people.....and people always create new segregations between themselves to feel special and at the same time feel part of a group... this is the sole reason for so many types of divisions between people based on caste or religion etc.



I feel 



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11004&stc=1


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I was excited after reading that thought. An atheist party would certainly be better than a non-atheist party.
> 
> But after reading this:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the whole caste, region, language etc BS started with religion. Remove the roots, and the tree will die. That is how I look at it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2013)

We need to educate the children. Educating the older generation is hopeless. Also, We need to stop religious institutions from establishing schools, they are worsening the situation.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We need to educate the children. Educating the older generation is hopeless. *Also, We need to stop religious institutions from establishing schools, they are worsening the situation.*


Not Necessarily.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We need to educate the children. Educating the older generation is hopeless. Also, We need to stop religious institutions from establishing schools, they are worsening the situation.


What is the point of educating the children if their own elders (family and close relatives) behave in stark contrast?

I think it isn't about educating the children, it is about making them behave in that manner in school from class III onwards.

You're mistaken about schools. Yes, some do, but there should be a mechanism in place to ensure such a thing cannot happen (frequent external unscheduled inspections, for instance).


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn damn damn!!! Another HEAVY coalition government will be formed in 2014. Desicion making will be slower.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 17, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Narendra Modi is over hyped politician ,



Sorry but you are another victim of paid corrupt media.Do you still believe lies of media?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Sorry but you are another victim of paid corrupt media.Do you still believe lies of media?



I didn't get you. You mean that the media is portraying him in good light or bad light?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 18, 2013)

Narendra modi might have committed some wrongs before but according to me he is the best PM candidate.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I didn't get you. You mean that the media is portraying him in good light or bad light?



Paid corrupt media== media controlled by party currently in power=!BJP/Nadrendra Modi.
Therefore , he is being portrayed in bad light by media, I believe.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 18, 2013)

Narendra modi did say in an interview that when those riots happened he asked for police help from 3 congress ruled neighbouring states and all of them declined. Digvijay Singh was also present in that interview and he just tried to digress rather than replying to him. Which makes me think that modi was telling the truth. If that is the truth then i don't know how the hell can congress people keep on harping on gujarat riots. More to the point there have been no riots in gujarat since then whereas here in UP its a normal thing. Minor communal riots are like a daily thing and SP wants everyone to think that they are secular. I don't think any of these politicians really know what secularism is. I would much rather take modi's claim of 98% children in gujarat getting primary education as secularism than all this pseudo secularist claims of many many other politicians.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 18, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> Narendra modi did say in an interview that when those riots happened he asked for police help from 3 congress ruled neighbouring states and all of them declined. Digvijay Singh was also present in that interview and he just tried to digress rather than replying to him. Which makes me think that modi was telling the truth. If that is the truth then i don't know how the hell can congress people keep on harping on gujarat riots. More to the point there have been no riots in gujarat since then whereas here in UP its a normal thing. Minor communal riots are like a daily thing and SP wants everyone to think that they are secular. I don't think any of these politicians really know what secularism is. I would much rather take modi's claim of 98% children in gujarat getting primary education as secularism than all this pseudo secularist claims of many many other politicians.



I have been living in a city which had the most number of communal riots. It no news to us that when ever congress is in the opposition or when one group of congress wants the congress CM to step down.. communal riots always take place...

I feel no other party uses religion with such effect to rule.. as congress does.. under the guise of secularism..

What BJP used to come into power, with regards to the Ayodya issue, is but a page from the congress book...


----------



## rishitells (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys, you got to watch these eye opening 'Info-graphic' videos to have a glimpse at "Gujrat's Success Story". 
And I am sure ANYONE will fall in love with the Charisma of Modi in Gujrat after watching.
Adding to that, no other politician in this country is as *tech-savvy* as Narendra Modi. 

*The Gujrat Experience*


*Gujrat - A 360 Degree Success Story*


*Solar Energy 2012*


*Gujarat: Where Growth Is For All' A film shown at the Planning Commission, June 2013*


*Gujarat - Reaffirming the Indian Growth Story*


=====================================

There are more Infographic Videos available there.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I didn't get you. You mean that the media is portraying him in good light or bad light?



Yes ofcourse ...just visit twitter and you know the lies spread by media... for example theres many critics of media i have been following - mediacrooks.com , newslaundry ,etc these days ...you will not watch news again...


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes ofcourse ...just visit twitter and you know the lies spread by media... for example theres many critics of media i have been following - mediacrooks.com , newslaundry ,etc these days ...you will not watch news again...



Those sources are not always accurate, so beware of falling to lies spread by them too.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2013)

Krow said:


> Those sources are not always accurate, so beware of falling to lies spread by them too.



Looks like we cannot trust any news source then.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 19, 2013)

Well if you think think you can trust TV Media, have a look at this (Exposed by Mediacroocks@Twitter)

*ABP News and NDTV* fakes news, shows Bolivian Bus slide mishap and an Old YouTube video as Uttarakhand Flash Flood relief operation video.. "Scavenging" on the dead & tragedies..!


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

TFS. 
Seriously, we're screwed on world happenings with medias like this. 

Now i doubt their videos on past-events..


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ wow unbelievable the level to which these people would go to grab attention


----------



## rishitells (Jun 19, 2013)

After much controversy in Social Media, they posted a Corrigendum, after removing the fake video.
This shows the true face of paid media.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

These TV News Channels for some reason, are very pro-Congress.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

Not just those pics and vids, many other channels did it too.



ico said:


> These TV News Channels for some reason, are very pro-Congress.



Of course they are. They think BJP on the whole is a party promoting Hindutva, when actually it is elements in the party that promote it. Also, they call BJP Right Wing when they actually do not know what "Right Wing" actually means.

I haven't seen the BJP promoting social hierarchy or class division even once. IDK if they did that in the 90s or even early 2000s but I've yet to see it in today's day and age.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2013)

Regardless of how the media portrays them (BJP) or him (Narendra Modi), I personally am very skeptical of both. BJP is an extremely traditionalist party which I do not believe is advantageous to development. As for Narendra Modi, he needs to clear his name for the aftermath of the Godhra incident.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Regardless of how the media portrays them (BJP) or him (Narendra Modi), I personally am very skeptical of both. BJP is an extremely traditionalist party which I do not believe is advantageous to development. As for Narendra Modi, he needs to clear his name for the aftermath of the Godhra incident.



He has already been cleared by the Supreme Court appointed SIT. What more could you want?

But yeah, the BJP is too conservative and traditional. Ram Mandir policy doesn't help either. While I do not see infrastructural progression getting inhibited under a BJP govt., I do think that social progression will not be all that good. To an extent it could be like the senas of Maharashtra.


----------

